# Can you help with the Gender



## NicholsGunter20 (Jun 17, 2021)

I have 2 Barred Rocks that I am hoping to find the Gender of. We live in town and can not have Roosters .
Chicken 1 has darker feathers around the neck.
Chicken 2 has alot more white then the others. It's got meatier legs and is just bigger. They are around. 4 weeks old.  Thank You..


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

They are still young. If I had a guess I would say two roosters, but again still a bit young


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We need Ken to stop by but Cali is right, they are young. And if they are full barred rock then the lighter ones are suspicious.

Can you do a pic of them down on the ground, it shows so much more of other telltale things that point to gender?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Full body, side shot pics with them down on the ground or on a perch are best, but for right now I'm going with one of each. The lighter one being the cockerel.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And there he is, good morning Ken. Thank you once again.


----------



## NicholsGunter20 (Jun 17, 2021)

I tried to get some pictures this morning. As much as we try to socialize and handle them they still run like mad lol. Here are some that I got this morning before work. I'll try to get better ones later.


----------



## NicholsGunter20 (Jun 17, 2021)

And Thank You guys for all of your help. We are new to raising chickens. But I am super excited to have found this group!!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And we're glad you found us. Settle in, pop in anywhere. We don't bite.

Ken will let you know if the pics are good enough for him to feel confident in the pics and being able to tell sex.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

I'm gonna go with both female I think. Updated pics in 2-4 weeks would be nice. Were they from TSC by chance?

This one in particular looks like the TSC "barred rocks" I've been seeing a lot of this year. Every single one that looked like that has been female.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And they're supposed to be barred rocks? Are they yours? Rather neat looking with those white breasts.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

With the updated pics and the new information from CB, I'm going to have to go with all pullets, also. Those look an awful lot like silver penciled rocks or at least a mix between silver penciled and barred. Pretty birds.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

robin416 said:


> And they're supposed to be barred rocks? Are they yours? Rather neat looking with those white breasts.


Yes they are, they aren't mine. They are coming out of Hoovers, many of us have been trying to figure out what has been happening. Currently speculating pencilled rocks got mixed in.


----------



## NicholsGunter20 (Jun 17, 2021)

Awwww Thank You. I'll def keep you all posted with pics as they get older. They are Beautiful though. I do love the color they are getting. We got some of ours from McMurray Hatchery and then Rural King and Tractor Supply.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

BTW, NG. Like the avatar. It isn't all chickens all the time with this group so dogs are also very welcome.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The *sex* of purebred *Barred* Plymouth *Rocks chicks* can be determined on the basis of the size and shape of a light-colored spot on the top of the head. At hatch, males have a large white spot. The spot is much smaller and narrower in females. This has been found to be about 80% accurate.

*SEXING DAY-OLD CHICKS – Small and backyard poultry*
https://poultry.extension.org › poultry-management › sexi...


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

danathome said:


> The *sex* of purebred *Barred* Plymouth *Rocks chicks* can be determined on the basis of the size and shape of a light-colored spot on the top of the head. At hatch, males have a large white spot. The spot is much smaller and narrower in females. This has been found to be about 80% accurate.
> *SEXING DAY-OLD CHICKS – Small and backyard poultry*
> https://poultry.extension.org › poultry-management › sexi...


This is true, but is not reliable with hatchery birds.


----------



## NicholsGunter20 (Jun 17, 2021)

robin416 said:


> BTW, NG. Like the avatar. It isn't all chickens all the time with this group so dogs are also very welcome.


Awwww Thank you. That is Maizy Bea our 1 yr old Black Lab and Enzo Colt our 8 month old yellow lab. They are still unsure about the chickens and don't want much to do with them.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I am saying 


NicholsGunter20 said:


> Awwww Thank you. That is Maizy Bea our 1 yr old Black Lab and Enzo Colt our 8 month old yellow lab. They are still unsure about the chickens and don't want much to do with them.


Haha! So pretty!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I think they are both pullets I'm really seeing nothing that screams cockerel..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

NicholsGunter20 said:


> Awwww Thank you. That is Maizy Bea our 1 yr old Black Lab and Enzo Colt our 8 month old yellow lab. They are still unsure about the chickens and don't want much to do with them.


Where did you get em?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Also welcome to the forum!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

NicholsGunter20 said:


> Awwww Thank you. That is Maizy Bea our 1 yr old Black Lab and Enzo Colt our 8 month old yellow lab. They are still unsure about the chickens and don't want much to do with them.
> View attachment 41004


Hey, Dad you got something for me? Do you? Huh, huh?

Beautiful animals. They will figure the chicken thing out with help from you. I had lab mixes, three brothers. Two were good boys and understood the birds were part of our pack but one, the alpha of the three took lots of work and careful watching. After a time the dogs and my Guineas worked together to run off interlopers. 

You will not believe this. I have a puppy coming in July. I've named her Maisey. What are the odds?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

NicholsGunter20 said:


> And Thank You guys for all of your help. We are new to raising chickens. But I am super excited to have found this group!!!!


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Welcome! Beautiful Labs! We just lost our 13 year old chocolate lab late last year. She was old and wanted the chicks to come to her and couldn’t understand why they would run. She didn’t chase at her age but did want to play with them anyway! She was the best.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Welcome! Beautiful Labs! We just lost our 13 year old chocolate lab late last year. She was old and wanted the chicks to come to her and couldn’t understand why they would run. She didn’t chase at her age but did want to play with them anyway! She was the best.


Aww! That's sad.. Rest in peace!


----------

